# 1949 Schwinn New World...Yes, That One...



## HARPO

OK, here are the pics as I got the bike home. And to my _VERY_ happy surprise, it still wears it's original New World decal!!

Bad things, of course, as I stated in the Post in the Schwinn section, are that things will need replacing to be original. That will be done in given time. For now, enjoy the "Barrage" of photos!


----------



## HARPO

And, of course, more photos...


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> And, of course, more photos...
> 
> View attachment 1168883
> 
> View attachment 1168884
> 
> View attachment 1168885
> 
> View attachment 1168886
> 
> View attachment 1168887
> 
> View attachment 1168888
> 
> View attachment 1168889
> 
> View attachment 1168890
> 
> View attachment 1168893
> 
> View attachment 1168895



Photos show it is better at it's new home.  Are the rims stainless?


----------



## HARPO

1motime said:


> Photos show it is better at it's new home.  Are the rims stainless?




Yes, it shows it in the close-up photo of the rim...*Schwinn Stainless S-6*...


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> Yes, it shows it in the close-up photo of the rim...*Schwinn Stainless S-6*...



Those are nice rims.  I have been looking for a pair for a while.  S6 so new Kendas should work.  Have fun with it!


----------



## HARPO

I AM NOT parting out the bike, but look what just sold on ebay...


----------



## Oilit

Glad to hear it went to a good home! Judging by your other efforts, the results will be worth the wait! Interesting to compare the handlebar and stem on yours to mine!


----------



## rollfaster

Can’t wait to see it cleaned up!!


----------



## HARPO

Oilit said:


> Glad to hear it went to a good home! Judging by your other efforts, the results will be worth the wait! Interesting to compare the handlebar and stem on yours to mine!




I don't know how both bikes can be 1949. Look at your cranks. Yours is the really nice one, mine is the Plain Jane.


----------



## Oilit

HARPO said:


> I don't know how both bikes can be 1949. Look at your cranks. Yours is the really nice one, mine is the Plain Jane.



I'm guessing that the stainless rims weren't available very long. I'm glad you aren't parting it out, but obviously there's enough in parts that you got a smoking deal!


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> I don't know how both bikes can be 1949. Look at your cranks. Yours is the really nice one, mine is the Plain Jane.



Year doesn't matter that much.  These lightweights could be ordered in just about configuration.  Until the dealer talked you onto a Superior or Paramount.


----------



## GTs58

Looks like a fun project! Congrats on being first and then last and then first again!  Fill me in on what Reba looked like, got a close up


----------



## HARPO

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a fun project! Congrats on being first and then last and then first again!  Fill me in on what Reba looked like, got a close up




Talk about coming full circle!


----------



## GTs58

HARPO said:


> Talk about coming full circle!




Yah, the whole situation sounded like some kind of love affair.  LOL


----------



## SirMike1983

It's a pretty late bike to have a quadrant shifter, but that may have been what someone wanted or what was in-stock to be used up. There's such a wide variety of New Worlds. Schwinn stayed for a long time with the quadrant shifter. They must have bought up a pretty large number of them and then used them up right up until about 1950 or so. The stainless wheelset makes it an excellent buy.


----------



## HARPO

I'm wondering...is there any chance that some of the New World models for 1948 and 1949 had an _option_ for *Stainless Steel fenders*? Catalog states that the attached are Ivory colored.
Any thoughts?


----------



## rennfaron

HARPO said:


> I'm wondering...is there any chance that some of the New World models for 1948 and 1949 had an _option_ for *Stainless Steel fenders*?



I've never seen a NW with SS fenders, only painted.


HARPO said:


> I don't know how both bikes can be 1949. Look at your cranks. Yours is the really nice one, mine is the Plain Jane.



Both bikes look the exact same. Yours just didn't fair as well... At first I thought the stem was wrong, but it could be so late that they already started switching to that stem (same one used on early travelers). I think both brake levers are wrong. Grips, pedals, front brake caliper and the saddle is wrong (also missing fenders). I think someone moved over a bunch of parts from another bike that was decked out in crown gear. I agree with @SirMike1983 that the quadrant shifter would probably be original and still pulling from stock on hand. I would say it is original because the shifter cable housing hasn't be swapped out. If someone added that at some point they would not have sourced an original housing (unless they pulled the shifter and line from another bike - it could happen, but if this is an old update no one would have kept that old housing except a collector). I really like these maroon NWs.


----------



## fat tire trader

I was also surprised to see that shifter on the bike. I don't agree with the theory that they were using up old stock. I've seen far too may postwar Schwinn lightweights with postwar shifters. It is common for the shifters to be kept with their cables and housing.


----------



## rennfaron

fat tire trader said:


> I've seen far too may postwar Schwinn lightweights with postwar shifters.



Wouldn't a postwar bike have a postwar shifter?


----------



## SirMike1983

The ivory fenders were an option if you wanted the two-tone look. I've seen a few New Worlds with the ivory fenders and it's an interesting variation. Most have matching fenders, but the ivory turns up once in awhile.

Re the shifter - from what I have seen, there seems to have been a transition to the silver-face, solid faceplate shifter in the 1948-49 era. Most of the bikes from that era I have seen were the later shifter. But Schwinn continued using quadrants well after the English had largely moved away from them in the later 1940s. In England, the post-quadrant generation of handlebar shifters appeared before WWII, with the early long-arm and externally sprung Sturmey shifters. Even in 1939 the English were starting to move away from the quadrant. But Schwinn kept using quadrants well after WWII. It certainly could have been moved on from another bike; could have been something someone ordered with the bike at the shop; or original. I don't think we can know for sure. I don't think it's a significant knock on the project, myself.


----------



## fat tire trader

rennfaron said:


> Wouldn't a postwar bike have a postwar shifter?



Yes, and that is what this bike should have and not a shifter that stopped being produced in 1938. If you have not seen it, you might find this article informative.  http://genetics.mgh.harvard.edu/hanczyc/pdfs/satriggersjuly06.pdf


----------



## HARPO

rennfaron said:


> I've never seen a NW with SS fenders, only painted.
> 
> Both bikes look the exact same. Yours just didn't fair as well... At first I thought the stem was wrong, but it could be so late that they already started switching to that stem (same one used on early travelers). I think both brake levers are wrong. Grips, pedals, front brake caliper and the saddle is wrong (also missing fenders). I think someone moved over a bunch of parts from another bike that was decked out in crown gear. I agree with @SirMike1983 that the quadrant shifter would probably be original and still pulling from stock on hand. I would say it is original because the shifter cable housing hasn't be swapped out. If someone added that at some point they would not have sourced an original housing (unless they pulled the shifter and line from another bike - it could happen, but if this is an old update no one would have kept that old housing except a collector). I really like these maroon NWs.




The right brake lever and rear brake are correct. Left lever and front brake aren't. Also, the Quadrant pulley is wrong. You can see on the top tube where the original pulley was (_bracket is still there_), but the one on the seat tube is clearly from a "newer" Raleigh 3-speed. It wouldn't fit onto the top tube due to a diameter difference.


----------



## HARPO

fat tire trader said:


> Yes, and that is what this bike should have and not a shifter that stopped being produced in 1938. If you have not seen it, you might find this article informative.  http://genetics.mgh.harvard.edu/hanczyc/pdfs/satriggersjuly06.pdf




Typical Schwinn. "Use whatever parts we still have laying around and use them up".


----------



## rennfaron

Definitely have seen the pdf, but going by what I have seen on bikes those quadrant shifters turn up a lot post war.
'46, '47, '48, '48, I have two '47 continentals with the quadrant shifter

edit - '48 catalog


----------



## HARPO

Here's the right hand brake...


----------



## HARPO

rennfaron said:


> Definitely have seen the pdf, but going by what I have seen on bikes those quadrant shifters turn up a lot post war.
> '46, '47, '48, '48, I have two '47 continentals with the quadrant shifter




My '46 Continental has it also.


----------



## rennfaron

Oh! you're right on that lever. It is correct.


----------



## fat tire trader

rennfaron said:


> Definitely have seen the pdf, but going by what I have seen on bikes those quadrant shifters turn up a lot post war.
> '46, '47, '48, '48, I have two '47 continentals with the quadrant shifter
> 
> edit - '48 catalog



Learn something everyday!
Thanks!


----------



## SirMike1983

The one other thing you can do is check the handlebars for marks that would be evidence of the click shifter. It's a long-shot, but sometimes you see where hardware has been swapped. Sometimes you just don't have this though.

If you're interested in Sturmey history, there actually was a handlebar shifter that pre-dated the quadrant - this was the barrel sleeve turnbolt shifter. But this is another subject for another time.


----------



## HARPO

For anyone keeping Records, here's the serial number on the bottom...and check out the welding...


----------



## HARPO

BTW...here's the Serail Number on the bike @Oilit just bought. So, if we go by the letters of the alphabet, does this make mine an earlier frame...along with a lower number?


----------



## rennfaron

SirMike1983 said:


> If you're interested in Sturmey history, there actually was a handlebar shifter that pre-dated the quadrant - this was the barrel sleeve turnbolt shifter. But this is another subject for another time.



You mean a top tube shifter, right? 
Those barrel shifters are cool. I see them all the time on feebay. Did they go on early schwinns?


----------



## rennfaron

HARPO said:


> BTW...here's the Serail Number on the bike @Oilit just bought. So, if we go by the letters of the alphabet, does this make mine an earlier frame???



Only one of your images came through


----------



## HARPO

rennfaron said:


> Only one of your images came through




Check the photo above it...


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> For anyone keeping Records, here's the serial number on the bottom...and check out the welding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1170009
> 
> View attachment 1170010



Early frames were hand brazed and metal finished.  Paint does not stick as well to brass as to steel.  More labor intensive also.


----------



## SirMike1983

It looks to me like the E-series frame above is newer - it has an electroforged bottom bracket shell. The U-series looks like a traditional, smooth shell. Schwinn restarted the alphabet at some point not too long after WWII. I have a C-series post-war New World from 1947, for example.


----------



## HARPO

@SirMike1983  Crazy that a lower letter and number equals a newer frame.


----------



## GTs58

SirMike1983 said:


> It looks to me like the E-series frame above is newer - it has an electroforged bottom bracket shell. The U-series looks like a traditional, smooth shell. Schwinn restarted the alphabet at some point not too long after WWII. I have a C-series post-war New World from 1947, for example.
> 
> View attachment 1170156





The three piece crank hanger shells were not electro-forged where the one piece crank shells were all electo-forged except for the chain stays to BB joints.


----------



## rennfaron

GTs58 said:


> The three piece crank hanger shells were not electro-forged where the one piece crank shells were all electo-forged except for the chain stays to BB joints.



Yup. And the way I have always understood it was that the AS&CO (smaller BB) was a superior upgrade / sports-tourist option (better parts) and the typical clover style (larger BB) was the standard issue NW option (base package). You could build them however you wanted. I don't know if that is right but it makes sense. And you can't swap the AS&CO crank out for the clover and vise versa. Like @GTs58 said, they are different sized BBs designed for each respective crank assembly.


----------



## GTs58

HARPO said:


> BTW...here's the Serail Number on the bike @Oilit just bought. So, if we go by the letters of the alphabet, does this make mine an earlier frame...along with a lower number?
> 
> View attachment 1170011





Your serial number E series is a 1948 number, not a 1949. What's the date on your hub?


----------



## HARPO

GTs58 said:


> Your serial number E series is a 1948 number, not a 1949. What's the date on your hub?




Hub is 1 49...so I guess that I have one of the last 1948 frames that were laying around...but one of the first hubs for 1949, lol.


----------



## GTs58

HARPO said:


> Hub is 1 49...so I guess that I have one of the last 1948 frames that were laying around...but one of the first hubs for 1949, lol.
> 
> View attachment 1170410




The bottom bracket shell was stamped with a serial number before it was used to build a frame, so the shell must have been laying on the floor hidden behind a box of scrap for months and then the clean up kid found it and tossed it in the bucket.


----------



## 1motime

GTs58 said:


> The bottom bracket shell was stamped with a serial number before it was used to build a frame, so the shell must have been laying on the floor hidden behind a box of scrap for months and then the clean up kid found it and tossed it in the bucket.



I think you are guessing!  Is there video of that happening?  Cameras are everywhere now, not in 49


----------



## rennfaron

Not a guess. I would say it's an evidence based conclusion.


----------



## 1motime

rennfaron said:


> Not a guess. I would say it's an evidence based conclusion.



I'm guessing that it was only a guess.  Until evidence is produced I'm unconvinced


----------



## rennfaron

Well I think I have 20+ schwinns now (40s / 50s / 60s). I think every one of them has the frame stamped a few months older than the hub (I would have to go back through all of them). The interesting thing is when you get into frames stamped at the end of the year but have the next years component / decal package (If I remember correct a traveler I have is stamped a end of year '62 but has early '63 parts). All the bikes I am talking about are originals. I don't think I have any schwinns that have the frame stamped the exact same month as the hub and not even one month apart, it is usually multiple months. GT has gone into this many times but from what I understand the frames were built and hung / set aside / put away whatever they did with them while they awaited production of the bike. Then some time later, the bike was built and all the parts were pulled to build the bike. From what I understand they didn't build a frame and then the guy immediately sent it to paint, wait on it to dry and then start building the bike. The assembly line / order fulfillment process would only work if frames were stacked / hung / shelved / whatever they did with them and ready to go so all components could be put on them. One thing I am not clear on is how custom orders were handled back then (pretty sure I have seen those order forms but don't recall exact parameters). Like if someone went into the store and didn't see the color scheme they wanted and then the order was put in and bare frame pulled, painted and built. Additionally, I don't understand the process of how many of each model and color went to each store. Like did the store owners fill out prospective order forms saying they need this many of this model with these paint schemes or what (so they had bikes on the floor ready for sale). From reading through some of the Schwinn Reporters it seemed like the stores address their clientele as needed and some specialized more in lightweights and some in heavyweights etc. I would assume it was up to each store to know their target audience and order the bikes they think they could sell and it wasn't managers at the Schwinn HQ figuring out how many bikes would go to each location, what models, and what color schemes. You guys tell me. BUT, I would have to go with GT and the frames from what I have seen are always older than the hubs.

Edit - I should also say that this understanding only works with the serial number dating where it gets precise to the day / month. Anything before that the serials are much more vague. So for instance if I date my frame serial to 11/07/1962 and the hub shows 63 - 1 then this is the logic I reference above.
Serials - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/#post-386403


----------



## Oilit

rennfaron said:


> Well I think I have 20+ schwinns now (40s / 50s / 60s). I think every one of them has the frame stamped a few months older than the hub (I would have to go back through all of them). The interesting thing is when you get into frames stamped at the end of the year but have the next years component / decal package (If I remember correct a traveler I have is stamped a end of year '62 but has early '63 parts). All the bikes I am talking about are originals. I don't think I have any schwinns that have the frame stamped the exact same month as the hub and not even one month apart, it is usually multiple months. GT has gone into this many times but from what I understand the frames were built and hung / set aside / put away whatever they did with them while they awaited production of the bike. Then some time later, the bike was built and all the parts were pulled to build the bike. From what I understand they didn't build a frame and then the guy immediately sent it to paint, wait on it to dry and then start building the bike. The assembly line / order fulfillment process would only work if frames were stacked / hung / shelved / whatever they did with them and ready to go so all components could be put on them. One thing I am not clear on is how custom orders were handled back then (pretty sure I have seen those order forms but don't recall exact parameters). Like if someone went into the store and didn't see the color scheme they wanted and then the order was put in and bare frame pulled, painted and built. Additionally, I don't understand the process of how many of each model and color went to each store. Like did the store owners fill out prospective order forms saying they need this many of this model with these paint schemes or what (so they had bikes on the floor ready for sale). From reading through some of the Schwinn Reporters it seemed like the stores address their clientele as needed and some specialized more in lightweights and some in heavyweights etc. I would assume it was up to each store to know their target audience and order the bikes they think they could sell and it wasn't managers at the Schwinn HQ figuring out how many bikes would go to each location, what models, and what color schemes. You guys tell me. BUT, I would have to go with GT and the frames from what I have seen are always older than the hubs.
> 
> Edit - I should also say that this understanding only works with the serial number dating where it gets precise to the day / month. Anything before that the serials are much more vague. So for instance if I date my frame serial to 11/07/1962 and the hub shows 63 - 1 then this is the logic I reference above.
> Serials - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/#post-386403



I actually kept a sheet comparing Schwinn serial number dates to the hub dates (for bikes that had Sturmey-Archer hubs) and @rennfaron is right, the hubs are usually two to four months later than the frames, especially in the '50's and early '60's. (I don't have enough '40's bikes to comment). In the late '60's they started to get closer, so something changed, but I don't know what. Maybe shipping was a factor, since the hubs came from England, but if so I would expect the hubs to be older than the frames because of the time spent in transit. Looking at @Miq 's post here:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1949-new-world-with-stainless-s-6-rims.168654/
- the first thing that strikes me is that a 3 speed hub more than doubled the price of a rear wheel, from $8.00 to $18.50, so it's more likely that Schwinn put them into production as soon as they came in. The fact that the frames are usually older tells me that @GTs58 is right, the serial number was stamped near the beginning of the process, and it was generally weeks or months before the finished frame went out the door as part of a new bike.


----------



## Alan Brase

Rennfaron: what you said about bottom brackets and their application exactly corresponds to what I have seen. My 1940 Superior has the A S& Co crank (It looks like it probably was exactly the same as the one in the catalog oicture, btw) My 1944ish New World is fitted with 1 piece crank and the earlier clover type chainwheels. At least it will when I buy some. BTW, I was mentored by an old bike shop guy about 1960, told me the forged crank was built by the Ashtabula Bow Socket co, hence the nickname "Ashtabula".
And I would echo that the NEW WORLD could be ordered with most any equipment to suit the perceived  tastes of the dealer's clientele. Schwinn really tried with their 1940's lightweights


----------



## HARPO

I pumped up the tires _(not_ _original I can see_) a little while ago to see if they would even hold air...and they did. So, I took it for a quick spin up and  down my short street to see how it rode. Amazingly, it was pretty good, and all the gears even shifted!

The tires split open as soon as I had pumped them up, but I just couldn't resist a quick ride.


----------



## HARPO

SirMike1983 said:


> It's a pretty late bike to have a quadrant shifter, but that may have been what someone wanted or what was in-stock to be used up. There's such a wide variety of New Worlds. Schwinn stayed for a long time with the quadrant shifter. They must have bought up a pretty large number of them and then used them up right up until about 1950 or so. The stainless wheelset makes it an excellent buy.




It was established by @Miq  that the frame was made in 1948...but used a January 1949 Hub and sold as such in 1949. So, according to the 1948 Catalog page, the Quadrant shifter was being used that year and apparently carried over onto mine. Probably one of the last ones used.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S

HARPO said:


> I AM NOT parting out the bike, but look what just sold on ebay...
> 
> View attachment 1168942



Crimeny ! Im looking for one of these but not for that price!?!?!?!?!


----------



## HARPO

1951 C.W.S said:


> Crimeny ! Im looking for one of these but not for that price!?!?!?!?!




Makes my $55 find even _better_...


----------



## 1951 C.W.S

HARPO said:


> Makes my $55 find even _better_...



you found that new world for 55?


----------



## HARPO

@1951 C.W.S  Yes. I saw it here...https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/old-world-schwinn.167061/#post-1144821

Then the person listed it on ebay at Buy It Now for $100 or best offer. I offered $55 and was rejected. Then a few days later I was contacted and they accepted the $55, but in cash. Oh...and the bike was 4 miles from my house which I knew when I bid.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S

HARPO said:


> @1951 C.W.S  Yes. I saw it here...https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/old-world-schwinn.167061/#post-1144821
> 
> Then the person listed it on ebay at Buy It Now for $100 or best offer. I offered $55 and was rejected. Then a few days later I was contacted and they accepted the $55, but in cash. Oh...and the bike was 4 miles from my house which I knew when I bid.



NO SHIPPING ! thats always a plus


----------



## HARPO

So, according to the 1948 Catalog, I have the 3-speed model with the Coaster brake crank.


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> So, according to the 1948 Catalog, I have the 3-speed model with the Coaster brake crank.
> 
> View attachment 1180008



the clover style crank could be ordered on coaster or 3-speed bikes


----------



## HARPO

Work is coming along nicely. 

It's going to be quite a few hours to get this going, but it will be worth it...especially at only a $55 investment. I've already cleaned the wheels (not shown) so that's one thing out of the way. I'll go through quite a bit of WD-40, but boy does that stuff help get the hardened grease and grime off!


----------



## rennfaron

How much did you pay for it again? Wasn't it something like $55? Can't remember...


----------



## 1motime

Bike is cleaning up nicely.  The WD really dissolves grease.  Just NEVER use it in an area where you are painting.  It floats everywhere and paint does not like it at all!


----------



## GTs58

This works just as good as WD-40 but it doesn't leave an oily film on the paint that you have to remove before waxing, painting etc..


----------



## HARPO

GTs58 said:


> This works just as good as WD-40 but it doesn't leave an oily film on the paint that you have to remove before waxing, painting etc..
> 
> View attachment 1180814




I've also used GUMOUT with the spray tube to get into areas on hubs that were rusty or general rust on chrome. (_For those to young to remember, this worked great on carburetors to prevent gook from building up_). Make sure you don't get this stuff on paint though!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S

@HARPO How did you set the chain so clean?


----------



## HARPO

WD-40 and a towel. 
I sprayed the chain and let it sit for a while (_over a garbage can, of course_). Then I just wiped it down. Works best when things are nice and greasy because it keeps rust off and makes cleanup a lot quicker.


----------



## HARPO

Work continues... but I MIGHT be selling it. As I look around, I know I need to make some room and just concentrate on the bikes that get ridden, or ones I just  really want. I have over 30 bikes again (_like the tide, when a few go out, a few more come in_) and it's time to let someone else enjoy some. 

As the weather gets warmer, and hopefully this !@#$%^&* Virus begins to go away, I'll begin to list some. BUT...anything I sell will need to be picked up here on Long Island. I had a gentleman come about 2 1/2 years ago from Pennsylvania and he purchased 8 or 9 bikes, Pre War and Post War. I now have mainly my Road bikes and English 3-speeds (of which some will also go), but I'd like to get it down to a manageable number. We'll see.....


----------



## Oilit

HARPO said:


> Work continues... but I MIGHT be selling it. As I look around, I know I need to make some room and just concentrate on the bikes that get ridden, or ones I just  really want. I have over 30 bikes again (_like the tide, when a few go out, a few more come in_) and it's time to let someone else enjoy some.
> 
> As the weather gets warmer, and hopefully this !@#$%^&* Virus begins to go away, I'll begin to list some. BUT...anything I sell will need to be picked up here on Long Island. I had a gentleman come about 2 1/2 years ago from Pennsylvania and he purchased 8 or 9 bikes, Pre War and Post War. I now have mainly my Road bikes and English 3-speeds (of which some will also go), but I'd like to get it down to a manageable number. We'll see.....
> 
> View attachment 1184828



Are you going to try to do anything with the forks? I've had good luck straightening aluminum racks held in a vise using a propane torch (to soften it up a little, so that it bends where you want it to) but it would be trickier on the forks because of the paint. But you don't need much, and it would take that bike to another level. Considering the effort you've already put into it, I would at least have to try.


----------



## HARPO

Oilit said:


> Are you going to try to do anything with the forks? I've had good luck straightening aluminum racks held in a vise using a propane torch (to soften it up a little, so that it bends where you want it to) but it would be trickier on the forks because of the paint. But you don't need much, and it would take that bike to another level. Considering the effort you've already put into it, I would at least have to try.




I won't go that far with it. That will be up to the next owner to "carry on" what I started.


----------



## HARPO

My other 1948 Schwinn, a girls D37XE, apparently had fared a lot better..*.







*


----------



## Wilfredo

HARPO said:


> My other 1948 Schwinn, a girls D37XE, apparently had fared a lot better..*.
> 
> View attachment 1185103
> 
> I won’t mine to ride woman’s bike. I have a 24” 1954 made by Soviet Union. The frame has stamp 54, the rear sprocket and the rear hub has 54.
> Just love the way folks live those days.
> My wife is from Ukraine and find the bike in a market. $38. My mother in law said,  “ we don’t pay more than $20 for a bike.
> I help the to dig .
> 
> *


----------



## Wilfredo

GTs58 said:


> This works just as good as WD-40 but it doesn't leave an oily film on the paint that you have to remove before waxing, painting etc..
> 
> View attachment 1180814



 How is the taste?


----------



## GTs58

Wilfredo said:


> How is the taste?




Crappy, like a cheap Russian Vodka.


----------



## Wilfredo

GTs58 said:


> Crappy, like a cheap Russian Vodka.



 My father in law make it, so I have right now almost 4 liter because we use it for cake.
  We use vinegar to mop and clean things.


----------



## Wilfredo

HARPO said:


> My other 1948 Schwinn, a girls D37XE, apparently had fared a lot better..*.
> 
> View attachment 1185103
> 
> I use a spring to make many rings for the bottom hart and fender. The hart is made out of thin metal. The rack is not original.
> 
> *


----------



## Wilfredo

Wilfredo said:


> View attachment 1190418





Wilfredo said:


> View attachment 1190418


----------



## Wilfredo

Wilfredo said:


> View attachment 1190422



  This bike has in the front badge top CCCP, wish mean in regular letters SSSR in Russian, wish mean USSR. “Back in USSR, you know how much love you are boy”.
  There like forget about find Russian bikes. Everyone use them for metal of dump. Now, you can find badges.


----------



## Wilfredo

GTs58 said:


> Crappy, like a cheap Russian Vodka.



 If is not danger for the health, and the price is affordable, believe me, my wife will get 8 gallons of that stuff. 
  We don’t want to inhale toxic chemical to be storage in our brain cells.


----------



## Oilit

Wilfredo said:


> This bike has in the front badge top CCCP, wish mean in regular letters SSSR in Russian, wish mean USSR. “Back in USSR, you know how much love you are boy”.
> There like forget about find Russian bikes. Everyone use them for metal of dump. Now, you can find badges.



So that's a Russian bike? I think that's the first I ever heard of. Leonid Brezhnev was party secretary when I was a kid, and I can't imagine him riding a bike. I can't see him drinking cheap vodka either.


----------



## Wilfredo

In Russia USSR  ( each country make their product). Let’s said Latvia make cars, Moldova make bicycle, Chrcoslovakia make thing for painting and tiles. 
 Went I was about 32 doing mechanic, I bough a front bearing that said, Ukraine. 
 Guess what. My wife is from Vinnitsia we’re they make the bearings. Her parents live in ВПЗ ( VPZ) buss station. The factory now is close. Every one on power last 20 years drain the country on money. The one before last, make 2000 companies under many building were he get the money and before living Ukraine, he stole 11 billion and left Ukraine with 11 million. Moldova it happens the same. This is why Moldova is so poor.


----------



## Wilfredo

Wilfredo said:


> View attachment 1190422



The Russians don’t make rims for bikes, but Germany. The bike has rear original rim with a 54 on it, frame and rear sprocket.


----------

